# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger door vingeren

## hoe

hallo, ik heb mijn vriendin 7 dagen na haar menstruatie gevingerd, eerst heeft ze me afgetrokken en daarna heb ik haar gevingerd, ik had wel sperma aan mijn handen maar ik heb mijn handen in een bak water gewassen en daarna gedroogd, is het mogelijk dat ze zanger is? ik wil het haar zelf niet vragen ofzo want ik wil niet dat ze erover gaat stressen, graag een reply

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Hoe,

Wij hebben meerdere topics hier op het forum over dit onderwerp: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=531 http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11056

In deze topics wordt ook verteld dat je niet zwanger kunt worden van vingeren. Je geeft zelf aan dat je je handen gewassen hebt. Dus deze kans is absoluut uitgesloten! Zorg er wel voor dat als jullie het gaan doen, het wel veilig gebeurd!

----------


## flippo94

Hallo,
Ik zit ook met een vraag. 2 weken geleden was er een feest bij ons in het dorp. Daarna ben ik met een jongen naar een donker straatje gegaan, waar hij me gevingert heeft en ik hem gepijpt. Alleen... Voordat hij mij ging vingeren, moest hij even "plassen" zei hij. Ik weet dus niet of hij zich daar heeft staan aftrekken of wat dan ook... Maar nu ben ik bang dat er sperma aan zijn vingers is blijven plakken, en ik dus zwanger ben omdat hij me daarna gevingert heeft! :O Maar de dag nadat dat gebeurt was ben ik wel ongsteld geworden, dus dan ben ik niet zwanger toch? Ik hoop snel op een antwoord van iemand, want ben echt bang.

----------


## Oki07

Als je ongesteld bent geworden, ben je niet zwanger!

----------


## flippo94

ok, bedankt voor je snelle antwoord :-) had ik eigenlijk ookal gedacht, maar ik was best bang, omdat ik een gespannen en "rommelige" buik heb en ik best ben aangekomen de laatste tijd, maar dan zal dat van die gespannen buik wel een andere oorzaak hebben... maar als je dus ongesteld bent geworden, is er geen kans dat een eitje zich in de baarmoeder kan nestelen he? (in mijn geval dus 100% niet he?) en nu nog een vraagje... is het verstandig om een jongen zonder condoom te pijpen? ik heb dat dus wel gedaan voor de 1e keer, maar weet niet of het slim is om de volgende keer wel te doen? hij zei dat dat niet nodig was.

----------


## muisje121

halllo,

het is toch niet echt waar dat je door vingeren zwanger kan worden?
ik ben laatst was het gezellig met een jongen. uit eindelijk belande we in bed samen.
hij heeft me gevingerd. en ik heb hem af getrokken. zelf vond hij het geen goed idee om klaar te komen. maar goed daar gaat hetn iet om.
ik heb alle klachten die normaal bij ongesteld hebt heb ik nu gehad allen de zelf de ongesteldheid is nog niet gekomen. is het een mogelijk dat het veel later kan komen of moet nu gelijk een zwangerschaps test doen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Muisje,

Zoals je ook hier in dit topic hebt kunnen lezen (en in alle overige 'zwanger door vingeren' topics) kan ik je nogmaals mededelen dat het niet mogelijk is om zwanger te worden door vingeren! Voor een zwangerschap zul je echt gemeenschap met een jongen moeten hebben zonder anticonceptie!

Een zwangerschapstest is dus niet nodig, geldverspilling! Wanneer je een beetje ontspant zul je merken dat je menstruatie snel zal komen, hij blijft nu waarschijnlijk uit doordat je in de stress zit!

Succes!

----------


## muisje121

daar ben weer even....

ik maak me toch wel zorgen. aangezien ik nog steeds niet ongesteld bent. dus ik maak me best wel zorgen...
en ik ben nog steeds misselijk, begin me steeds meer moe te voelen.
het lijkt ook steeds meer op dat ik zwanger ben maar ik wil nog steeds geen test doen. 
omdat ik eerst van jullie echt zeker wil weten of het echt wel nodig is.

----------


## Nathalie3

Hallo, ik heb 2 weken geleden ook een jongen afgetrokken en hij mij gevingerd. We hebben geen gemeenschap gehad, maar ik voelde me 2 dagen daarna erg misselijk en had last van bruine afscheiding. verder heb ik nu last van urineverlies i.p.v. afscheiding en m'n buik is redelijk opgezet en gespannen. Het kan niet zo zijn dat ik zwanger ben (ook al ga je er wel aan denken). verder moet ik deze week nog ongesteld worden. weet iemand wat dit kan zijn, zijn dit kenmerken van een soa of.? 
groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Muisje,

Nogmaals je kunt NIET zwanger worden door enkel vingeren!!! Voor een zwangerschap is er echt gemeenschap nodig! Je bent waarschijnlijk nog niet ongesteld geworden omdat je je zoveel zorgen maakt. Ook stress is namelijk een factor die ervoor kan zorgen dat je niet ongesteld wordt! Probeer te ontspannen en zet het idee van een zwangerschap uit je hoofd, dit zal je een hoop rust geven!

@ Nathalie3,

Ook in jouw geval is een zwangerschap niet mogelijk. Je geeft aan last gehad te hebben van bruine afscheiding, dit hebben veel vrouwen rond hun ovulatie, dit is gewoon wat oud bloed. Waarschijnlijk zul je heel binnenkort dus gewoon je menstruatie krijgen! Het opzetten van je buik kan dus ook komen doordat je menstruatie eraan komt, dit hebben veel vrouwen rond die tijd. Niets om je zorgen over te maken dus, je kunt eventueel een soa test doen voor je eigen gevoel, maar het klinkt niet alsof je een soa hebt opgelopen hoor!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## loempia

Als mijn vriendin mij afgetrokken heeft en ik natuurlijk ook mijn (sperma) lul aanraak was ik altijd eerst mijn handen met pure terpentine, en daarna nog een keer met zeep voordat ik haar vinger. Of is dit niet een goeie manier?? Gaan de zaadcellen dan wel goed dood met terpentine voordat ik haar vinger? Alvast tnxxxxxxx

----------


## MissMolly

Dat je alleen door gemeenschap zwanger kan worden is helaas niet waar. Als er levend sperma in de vagina komt, kan je zwanger worden. Het is natuurlijk wel zo dat er bij gemeenschap veel meer zaadcellen in de vagina komen dan wanneer er wat zaad aan je vinger, of die van de jongen, zit, dus de kans op zwangerschap is bij gemeenschap een stuk groter. Maar uiteindelijk is er maar één enkele zaadcel nodig om je te bevruchten.

Ik kan dit met zoveel zekerheid beweren omdat een vriendin van mij ooit aangerand is. Hij heeft haar tegen de grond gewerkt en haar broek naar beneden getrokken en is klaargekomen over haar onderbuik. Hij is NIET bij haar binnen geweest, heeft zelfs geen rechtstreeks contact gehad met haar vagina. 

Maar ze was wel zwanger, hoewel iedereen zei dat dat onmogelijk was, omdat ze nog maagd was. Het uitblijven van de menstruatie werd aan stress over de aanranding toegeschreven, en in die tijd had je nog niet van die goede zwangerschapstests als nu. Ze waren bij mensen met een relatief lage hormoonproductie (en helaas ook in haar geval) de eerste maand tot 6 weken vals negatief.

----------


## anne65978

Heehee, 

Dit is dus precies waar ik ook mee zit. Mijn vriend heeft eerst nog in zíjn broek gezeten, omdat 'hij niet goed zat'. Daarna is in mijn broek terecht gekomen. Hij heeft me niet gevingerd, in ieder geval, hij is niet naar binnen geweest. Maar toch, hij weet niet zeker of hij nadat hij 'het even op zn plaats had gezet' droge handen had, of niet. Zo niet, kan ik dan nu zwanger zijn, zonder dat hij ermee naar binnen is geweest? 
Mn menstruatie duurt nog 3 week, dus ik zit vol in spanning nu. Please antwoord hierop, ik maak me echt zorgen.... Alvast bedankt!!

----------


## ikke64

@loempia, gewoon handen wassen met zeep is echt meer dan genoeg. Terpetine moet je helemaal niet op je huid gebruiken overigens.
@flippo, van pijpen zonder condoom wordt je niet zwanger maar je kunt er wel geslacht ziektes van krijgen. Niet doen dus.
@Missmolly, je hebt gelijk van vingeren kun je zwanger raken. Al is de kans veel kleiner dan bij gemeenschap/vrijen/neuken. Als zijn lichaams vocht op de handen van je vriendje zit kun je echter ook weer geslachtziekte krijgen.
Dus dames en heren gebruik je volle verstand. Begin op tijd over gebruik van de condoom en geloof geen mooie praatjes, jij bent mijn eerste, ik heb het altijd veilig gedaan. En meer van die kul. Maar vergeet ook niet te genieten als dit is wat je echt wil.
En doe niets tegen je zin of omdat je vrienden ook al........
Veel wijshied "kinders"

----------


## Desssyyy

ik heb echt geen idee wie ik nu moet geloven de eene zegt nee door vingeren zwanger worden kan niet en de ander zegt dat het wel kan want ik zit namelijk hetzelfde probleem en weet echt niet wat ik moet doen

----------


## christel1

Aan al degenen die onzeker zijn, ga dan gewoon een zwangerschapstest halen bij de drogist of in een winkel, bijna alle grootwarenhuisketens hebben die dingen nu al in hun rayon hangen.
Je moet de test enkel maar doen als je maandstonden meer dan een week uitblijven zodat indien je zwanger zou zijn er al genoeg zwangerschapshormoon te ontdekken is in jullie bloed. Niet vroeger of jullie kunnen een vals negatief beeld krijgen.

En ik kan niet uitmaken hoe oud jullie zijn maar als jullie aan seks denken of een vriendje hebben is het misschien het moment om altijd condooms op zak te hebben, jullie ook dus, niet enkel jullie vriendje of naar de huisarts te stappen om een voorschrift voor de pil te vragen.
En als jullie iemand maar pas kennen, gebruik en een condoom en slik de pil voor SOA's en ongewenste zwangerschappen, als je zeker bent dat geen van de 2 een overdraagbare ziekte heeft, je kan je altijd laten checken bij de huisarts door middel van een bloedonderzoek en een uitstrijkje, ook de jongens dan kan je eventueel het condoom laten vallen. 
De pil geeft 99 % bescherming, een condoom 80 % bescherming, het kan altijd verkeerd gebruikt worden of scheuren tijdens het vrijen. Natuurlijk moet je je pil dan wel correct gebruiken, je kan ze 's avonds nemen als je bv je tanden poetst voor je gaat slapen of 's morgens als je opstaat. 

En als je voor het 1st de pil gebruikt dan moet je die beginnen nemen op de 1ste dag van je maandstonden, 21 pilletjes slikken en een stopweek inlassen waarin je dan je maandstonden krijgt. Na 7 dagen begin je dan terug je pil te slikken.

Heb je een pil die uit 1 kleur bestaat zoals de jasmine pil of zo dan kan je die eventueel als je op vakantie gaat een maandje doorslikken, zit je met een 3 fase pil (de verschillende kleurtjes) dan moet je terug de 1ste 7 pilletjes beginnen te slikken van het stripje daar zitten het meeste hormonen in en de volgende 7 kan je ook nog slikken maar bij die pil zou ik toch aanraden om er nog een condoom bij te gebruiken. 

Als jullie nog vragen hebben, stel ze maar, ik heb ook kinderen...

----------


## lievexx

Hallo ik heb ook toevallig een vraag vorige week hebben ik en me vriend het gedaan maar wel met een condoom en hy was zelf nie gescheurd
maar k ben zelf 14 en ik heb ook gepijpt zonder condoom en der kwam sperma in me mond maar niet door geslikt maar k ben nog niet ongesteld geweest wat moet k doen ??

----------

